# Closed airports - cannot get to clinic



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi all

I am surprised that there is not already a topic for this.   Maybe I am lookig in the wrong place?

I was due at Reprofit in Brno on Tuesday and had it all calmly planned to fly on Saturday very early, relax for a few days and then have th tx.  Now it look like I have no hope at all.

I was hoing for DE so I am screwed.  I am trying to get hold of them to see if maybe they can freeze them ... i am in complete disbelief that after almost 5 years my efforts come to an end because of an Icelandic volcano.


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

I'm surprised too that this topic hasn't been mentioned.  I really feel for you that your plans have been mucked up because of a volcano  

I've never been to this clinic, but many ladies have and it sounds like a good clinic so I would presume they would freeze them.  I was successful with a FET (out of 7 transfers, the rest being fresh) so hopefully all is not lost.  Also with a FET, you don't have to 'line up' with the donor so they can transfer when the womb is absolutely optimum.  Hope this makes you feel better.  

It may not come down to having a FET though, some flights are leaving from Scotland now - how is the Cz Republic affected?

Take care and good luck
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Awww Wildlife, I'm gutted for you!  

I know how bitterly disappointed you must be - I've had a cycle cancelled at the last minute, albeit for other reasons, and it's awful.  You have my every sympathy. 

You just never know though, something good might come out of all this.  That chap upstairs works in mysterious ways that's for sure!

Just want to pass on my best wishes and hope you still manage to get there in time.

xx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

Wildlife....I'm One of the Reprofit girls...I think they would freeze them for you...If you go to the main Reprofit
thread I'm sure you can get the 24hr emergency number from someone....Good luck 

Christina


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Suitacase is driving out maybe you could join  her
dawn


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

I also cant believe that there is not more effected by the lack of flights   Gosh driving would be hard but at least you know you will get there .


----------

